# Utilitaire Airport ne détecte plus ma borne Airport Extreme



## cellobrutos (30 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir!

Ce matin, voulant imprimer un document sur mon imprimante branchée en USB sur ma borne Airport Extrême, ça ne fonctionne pas (ça fonctionnait la veille et depuis 1 an sans problème).
Donc je vais pour ouvrir l'Utilitaire Airport, qui mouline, mouline... mais ne trouve pas ma borne! Entre-temps, après réinstallation de l'imprimante, l'impression refonctionne, mais évidemment ça ne me dit pas pourquoi je n'ai pas accès aux réglages de la borne via l'utilitaire...

Quelles sont mes options, avant toute réinitialisation (réglages vraiment compliqués, et je n'ai pas franchement envie de recommencer tout malheureusement pour l'instant - qui plus est, pour l'instant, ça marche, donc si d'aventure une réinitialisation ne me permettait toujours pas de récupérer la main sur la borne, je serais mal...), pour récupérer la main sur la configuration de la borne? Je n'ai aucune idée de la dernière date où l'utilitaire trouvait ma borne, car ça fait plusieurs mois que je ne l'ai pas ouvert...

Je suis sous 10.7.4, l'utilitaire est en version 6.1 (610.31), sur un Macbook Air fraichement installé de cet après-midi (même problème avec mon Macbook Pro "ancien" ce matin).

Merci d'avance!


----------



## cellobrutos (1 Juillet 2012)

Ah! Trouvé.
Il se trouve que mes deux mac s'étaient connectés par défaut au réseau "invités" et pas au réseau "normal", et évidemment, ceci bloque tout accès à la borne...

Donc c'est bon!


----------

